# Greetings Brethren /G\



## Brother RG (Oct 11, 2019)

Brethren, I am a newly Raised Master Mason (one week) from the State of Pennsylvania and I look forward to interacting and learning from this forum. It's great to know that a place exists where brothers of the craft can meet and interact with others from all over. It seems like there are many posts on this forum so I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Winter (Oct 11, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, Brother! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 12, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Chaz (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, there's a few from Pennsylvania on here.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 13, 2019)

Greetings and salutations, Brother.


----------

